# asparagus?



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

Anyone picking wild aparagus yet? When is it usually ready?


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Not yet. We are just west of Port Huron and it's probably going to be a few more weeks. Usually, it has to start staying above fifty at night for a few weeks before we see any...and I don't start looking until the grass is about eight or nine inches tall in the areas it grows.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Same here, too early around the Saginaw area. Have a patch about 20 yards wide by roughly 200 yards long, and it is still way too wet. Once it comes up, I will have more than what I know what to do with it. I could eat it every day on the grill, but the other half can only handle so much. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

We have some in our garden just checked this A.M. none up yet !!!


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

thanks for the info everyone - I've never looked for it myself - the subject just came up the other day while talking with freinds. Thought I'd see what i could find out.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Picked enough from my mother-in-law's patch for a meal on Friday. Got a few stalks from my patch, as well. The wild ones along the roads are just peeking out


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Have 1 6" stalk in garden wont be long i'm thinking this weekend if we get the temps they are calling for !!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I have some in the garden popping, about 4 inches, however I need to wait another year before I can harvest.


----------



## johnkolt (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked 3 or 4 pounds today in my garden got it just in time almost ready to go to seed. I have a question for all of you. How long can you keep picking your asparagus. If you continue to pick it every time the spears are ready can you hurt the plant?


----------



## johnkolt (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked about 3 or 4 ponds from my garden today. Got it just in time almost ready to go to seed. I have a question for all of you. How long can you continue to pick your asparagus. If you continue to cut the spears every time they get big enough can you harm the plants?


----------



## johnkolt (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked about 3 or 4 pounds out of my garden today. Got it just in time almost ready to go to seed. I have a question for all of you. How long can you continue to cut your asparagus. If you continue to cut the spears every time they are big enough can you harm the plant?


----------



## johnkolt (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry for the repeat it did not show my posts until after the third one.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

johnkolt said:


> I How long can you continue to pick your asparagus.
> .......


For the older patches, some will keep picking for 6-8 weeks. I think it is after year 4 you can pick for longer than 4 weeks. I usually get tired of eating it by 4 weeks and stop sooner than I probably need to. Picked some yesterday and today from the garden. Usually about 10 days later before I start seeing the roadside(wild) asparagus.

L & O


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

It's time. Not every spot I know of has it growing yet, but it is time.


----------



## ericjaenicke (Oct 27, 2007)

Found quite a bit the past couple of days but like you said not every spot is ready yet


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

That's quite the haul! Some places are almost ready to for the second picking, while others haven't produced the first. It's a different year.


----------



## ericjaenicke (Oct 27, 2007)

One spot I have picked about 25 spears twice already and others there is nothing yet. I have see quite a bit just showing through the dirt


----------

